
K100.1-1966 Safety Code and Requirements for Dry Martinis (1966) [pdf] - ahoka
http://www.opticalheritagemuseum.org/Industry/Pdfs/AmericanStandardsAss1966Release%20SafetyCodesforDM.pdf
======
mutagen
The radiation method of preparation may have been too much for Winston
Churchill, who preferred his vermouth “glance across the room at the vermouth”
or, to “whisper the word ‘vermouth’ over the glass,” [0]

[0] [http://rogerbourland.com/2006/07/31/my-drink-of-choice-a-
dry...](http://rogerbourland.com/2006/07/31/my-drink-of-choice-a-dry-gin-
martini/)

------
metaphor
> Extra Dry Martini. A meaningless expression used loosely by waiters and
> bartenders. It is frequently the excuse for a supplementary charge and is
> often characterized by the inclusion of excessive melted ice or an abundance
> of water-white vermouth.

> London Dry Gin. A term encountered on the labels of imitation English gins.
> Many of these specimens are moderately palatable and approach the minimal
> levels of the American Standard.

> Gibson. An unpardonable form of perversion. See Onion soup.

> Onion Soup. The unholy abomination produced by the introduction of one or
> more pickled onions into a dry martini cocktail.

Great lulz. Anyone know the story behind all the Bierce-style[1] jabbing?

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Devil%27s_Dictionary](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Devil%27s_Dictionary)

------
nulagrithom
Anyone know what the Radiation Mixing Method joke is about?

~~~
TylerE
If you read between the lines, and carefully note the specifications, the
ideal Dry Martini is in fact a glass of good gin, unadulterated.

A drink, that I personally quite approve of.

~~~
riffic
I'm pursuing my lifelong quest for the perfect, the absolutely driest martini
to be found in this or any other world. And I think I may have hit upon the
perfect formula. You pour six jiggers of gin, and you drink it while staring
at a picture of Lorenzo Schwartz, the inventor of vermouth - Alan Alda as the
character of Hawkeye Pierce

------
NoGravitas
I found it interesting that "shaken" was not considered an acceptable means of
mixing a Dry Martini. Possibly because it introduces too much water via
melting ice?

